# rough idle and stall.



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

I own a 2001 altima it started idleing very rough rpm's ranging from 750 to 500 ish and the a intermitent stall/all while at a complete stop only.As soon as i step on the gas my problems go away.Auto zone hooked it up to there diagnostic comp. and said I needed a o2 sensor and had multi. cylinder misfires.I got a $160 dollar sensor from nissan and it still runs like s#@t.New plugs didnt help either and the wires look good......please help me...thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

symptoms are pointing towards the distibutor, although ive seen bad coils do the same thing. being in the distributor however, you cant exactly go and change the coil out... what were the codes that auto zone pulled?


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> symptoms are pointing towards the distibutor, although ive seen bad coils do the same thing. being in the distributor however, you cant exactly go and change the coil out... what were the codes that auto zone pulled?


I dont know the code #but it said multiple clyinder misfire? sorry i hope this helps if not i will go back in.what coils are you refering to?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paulrivera said:


> I dont know the code #but it said multiple clyinder misfire? sorry i hope this helps if not i will go back in.what coils are you refering to?


the ignition coil. on your year altima, its on the distributor itself under the distributor cap.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> the ignition coil. on your year altima, its on the distributor itself under the distributor cap.


ok does it come with the cap and rotor set.....i said to someone that i should change the rotor and they stated that the chances of the rotor causing a miss fire are slim to none...they did'nt look to smart though.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

paulrivera said:


> ok does it come with the cap and rotor set.....i said to someone that i should change the rotor and they stated that the chances of the rotor causing a miss fire are slim to none...they did'nt look to smart though.


what do you think i would pay for a cap rotor and coil or were can i find the best price?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paulrivera said:


> ok does it come with the cap and rotor set.....i said to someone that i should change the rotor and they stated that the chances of the rotor causing a miss fire are slim to none...they did'nt look to smart though.


nope, it only comes with the distributor. the distributor is pricey though so you have to make sure it is indeed the distributor before you run out to get one. the rotor can cause a misfire if the carbon button in the center is worn out or the tips inside the cap are too corroded and the rotor cant make the arc good enough. wires can look good but be bad at the same time. try going outside (now would be the perfect time) and run the engine with the hood open and NO LIGHT on the engine. if you see a miniature light show coming from the plug wires, you just found your problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paulrivera said:


> what do you think i would pay for a cap rotor and coil or were can i find the best price?


not sure about your year... www.autozone.com would give you an idea but to tell you the truth, i only buy oem from the dealer when it comes to the cap and rotor.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> not sure about your year... www.autozone.com would give you an idea but to tell you the truth, i only buy oem from the dealer when it comes to the cap and rotor.


the o 2 sensor was only good from the dealer as well...i will go out now and look for lights.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

paulrivera said:


> the o 2 sensor was only good from the dealer as well...i will go out now and look for lights.


no light show.is it more likely the distributer cap and not the coil?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill check back in the morning to see if you were able to see any lights at all. good luck.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> ill check back in the morning to see if you were able to see any lights at all. good luck.


no lights at all.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

then my advice would be(so you dont spend unnecessary money) is to go and retrieve those codes again. i dont want to keep throwing out remedies and wasting your time... get the codes and post them and then we'll go from there.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> then my advice would be(so you dont spend unnecessary money) is to go and retrieve those codes again. i dont want to keep throwing out remedies and wasting your time... get the codes and post them and then we'll go from there.


will do! :thumbup:


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

*got the code*



paulrivera said:


> will do! :thumbup:


the # is p0300


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paulrivera said:


> the # is p0300


hmmm, same as before "multiple cylinder misfire"... im going to ask another mod what he thinks and see what he thinks as well.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> hmmm, same as before "multiple cylinder misfire"... im going to ask another mod what he thinks and see what he thinks as well.


cool thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like the intake has a leak such as a vacuum hose has come off or broken, the battery has dirty or corroded connections, or the plug wires are more than 5k ohms per foot. I would check the problems in that order because I think the leak is the most likely cause of your problem. Sometimes to isolate the leak I will spray carb cleaner around the intake until the engine the rpms go up substantially and then visually check in that area.

Troy


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> It sounds like the intake has a leak such as a vacuum hose has come off or broken, the battery has dirty or corroded connections, or the plug wires are more than 5k ohms per foot. I would check the problems in that order because I think the leak is the most likely cause of your problem. Sometimes to isolate the leak I will spray carb cleaner around the intake until the engine the rpms go up substantially and then visually check in that area.
> 
> Troy


thanks Troy,i used to live in Golden on w. 14th st. my wires are factory could that do it? I will get some carb cleaner and clean my battery connections. thanks!....i looked for a vacuum leak and could'nt see one but that doesnt mean it aint there lol.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

paulrivera said:


> thanks Troy,i used to live in Golden on w. 14th st. my wires are factory could that do it? I will get some carb cleaner and clean my battery connections. thanks!....i looked for a vacuum leak and could'nt see one but that doesnt mean it aint there lol.


before you say it....i wont clean my connections with the carb cleaner i know thats to check for leaks lol


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The factory wires could cause problems like this but they would all or the majority of them would be out of tolerance. Try testing them after checking for an intake leak or even run the engine at night while looking under the hood to see if the electricity is arcing or causing the wires to appear to glow.

I live off of W. 20th... I guess sometimes it is a small world after all.

Troy


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The factory wires could cause problems like this but they would all or the majority of them would be out of tolerance. Try testing them after checking for an intake leak or even run the engine at night while looking under the hood to see if the electricity is arcing or causing the wires to appear to glow.
> 
> I live off of W. 20th... I guess sometimes it is a small world after all.
> 
> Troy


I checked the wires the other night and no arching,if the intake is leaking im screwed that is a big $ job!!someone told me that they would have to be really bad to do that.I live in the springs now do you know any good shops,i would drive up to denver if i cant get this done soon.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paulrivera said:


> I checked the wires the other night and no arching,if the intake is leaking im screwed that is a big $ job!!someone told me that they would have to be really bad to do that.I live in the springs now do you know any good shops,i would drive up to denver if i cant get this done soon.


KA24Tech is who i asked for advice for you - just so you know.  if i cant figure it out, hes the man to go to.


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> KA24Tech is who i asked for advice for you - just so you know.  if i cant figure it out, hes the man to go to.


thanks myman :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The intake manifold gasket doesn't necessarily have to be the problem it may be something as simple as a vacuum hose. Also I would still check the plug wires with an ohmmeter.

If worse comes to worse I can make arrangements to take a look at it myself by travelling to the Springs...

Troy


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

*I could go the Golden?*



KA24Tech said:


> The intake manifold gasket doesn't necessarily have to be the problem it may be something as simple as a vacuum hose. Also I would still check the plug wires with an ohmmeter.
> 
> If worse comes to worse I can make arrangements to take a look at it myself by travelling to the Springs...
> 
> Troy


If you tell me when it's good for you I could drive to Golden,the car runs great as long as you step on the gas.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Well I should be available next weekend if that would work for you. I have three cars to do this weekend (one Nissan) but let me know how next week works for you.

Troy


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Well I should be available next weekend if that would work for you. I have three cars to do this weekend (one Nissan) but let me know how next week works for you.
> 
> Troy


That would work,Sun afternoon is best,but what ever works for you.A shop told me about 400 for the intake gasket...is that alot to do that job?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That is not a bad price for an intake manifold gasket... if that is what is wrong. Has somebody confirmed this is the actual problem?

I looked at the forecast and it going to be cold (44 degrees) and raining on Sunday afternoon so maybe I could do something later this week by driving down there.

Please reply to this in a Private Message.

Thanks, Troy


----------



## paulrivera (Feb 28, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> That is not a bad price for an intake manifold gasket... if that is what is wrong. Has somebody confirmed this is the actual problem?
> 
> I looked at the forecast and it going to be cold (44 degrees) and raining on Sunday afternoon so maybe I could do something later this week by driving down there.
> 
> ...


cool let me what day is good for you...thanks :thumbup:


----------

